
Which industries take photos at multiple locations - sangy
I am trying to identify markets where i can develop photo-management application built over a map-environment, i.e. visualize photos in context of location...<p>for example the shipping industry might take photos of packages before delivery at a persons house, construction industry take photos at multiple construction sites, etc..<p>which other industry takes a large amount of photos where geolocation is important?<p>thanks in advance!
======
jackfraser
Rental properties, hotels, landscaping, maintenance companies

~~~
sangy
great. thanks for the reply. i hadn't thought of hotels, will look into it
more.

------
ljsocal
Retail stores

~~~
sangy
thanks for the comment. in what context do retail stores take photos? i didn't
realize they do this.

